# Florence, Italy, recommendations



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi

Off for a few days to Florence, with the better half; staying near Duomo.

Any recommendations ( esp , but not restricted coffee/ cafe related) appreciated

Alan


----------



## dabac (Oct 2, 2013)

coffee: Ditta Artigianale, in via dei Neri

sweets: make sure you try the Biramisu in Mostodolce; absolutely delicious

food: local specialty is the Fiorentina stake, many locals drive to the restaurants in the villages ariund the city as the price/quality ratios tend to be better..


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

http://www.trattoria-armando.com

http://www.thesartorialist.com/travel/the-sartorialists-italian-tips-trattoria-sostanza/

These two are worth a look the second one is very small and i would suggest calling to make a reservation as it gets busy and take cash as they don't always take cards think it might be a horses head on your bed if you know what i mean . If i can remember anymore i'll post them .


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you're planning on going to the Uffizi, then pre-book an entry time & tickets online - saves a long wait in the queue for tickets.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

If you or your wife enjoys shopping this place is easy to reach by bus from the bus station, takes about an hour and you get the chance to see a bit of the countryside https://www.themall.it/en/outlet-italy/homepage.html .

My wife loved this place as it wasn't too busy we didn't bother with the gardens as there was so much to look at inside https://www.polomuseale.firenze.it/en/musei/pitti.php?m=palazzopitti

You'll have a wonderful time it's all easy walking, don't forget your little telescopic Iphone stick for selfies (joking) I'd never seen one till i went to Florence was dying to nudge one into the river .


----------

